# A Super Lucky Steal on the GTS! (Pokémon X and Y)



## Holla (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello everyone! I had something happen to me on Pok?mon X on the GTS that is super crazy/awesome! Despite the GTS being a place filled with atrocious impossible and ridiculous trades, you can sometimes get lucky enough to come across a once and a lifetime deal like I did.  

Ok, so I couldn't sleep last night so I was up at 3am stalking the GTS out of boredom. When I do that I often look up specific Pok?mon to see if I can find what the shiny looks like as people often up them up for impossible trades.  All I want to do is just to see how awesome or boring they look.

So, anyways last night I felt like looking up Gardevoir (one of my personal favourites besides Espurr), so I did. Once it loaded, a Shiny Gardevoir popped right up first thing. In my mind I was thinking: ok well that was easy. As I looked closer they were asking for a Banette with no level or gender specifics. Getting all excited (as most shiny trades are ridiculous) I checked my boxes, but unfortunately the only Banette I had was holding my mega stone! D: I decided that I'd risk getting the shiny and go remove the mega stone.

After the stone was removed, I quickly booted up the GTS once again and looked up gardevoir, thank god it was still there! So I traded off my Banette and got it! I couldn't believe it! It's male (unfortunately), level 30, has 4 perfect IVs, and was obtained from the daycare and hatched yesterday. It's hard to believe that I got a shiny Gardevoir for a regular old Banette from some guy in Texas! 

So yeah, I feel super lucky for once after stalking the GTS, making stalking it at 3am worth it. XD The only issue I have is why does it have to be a MALE Gardevoir!? I always make Gardevoir female and any males I evolve into Gallade. Oh well I'll get over it, considering my first ever Gardevoir I got in Pok?mon Emerald was male as well (and I even still have him). XD 

If you have any comments on my little GTS story or have your own interesting GTS story that you'd like to share, feel free to post about it!


----------



## Keitara (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow, you're so lucky! 
I'm also annoyed by these ridicilous trade offers in the GTS! I think there are also a lot of fair offers but they are traded too fast, so that only the stupid ones remain.
I once got a shiny Entei, I can't remember which Pok?mon I traded but I'm sure it was a regular one from the Kalos Dex because I got it even before I finished the story of the game. I still have it.


----------



## Holla (Jul 8, 2014)

Keitara said:


> Wow, you're so lucky!
> I'm also annoyed by these ridicilous trade offers in the GTS! I think there are also a lot of fair offers but they are traded too fast, so that only the stupid ones remain.
> I once got a shiny Entei, I can't remember which Pok?mon I traded but I'm sure it was a regular one from the Kalos Dex because I got it even before I finished the story of the game. I still have it.



I'm glad I'm not the only who happened to find a good deal amid that mess of a GTS. Congrats on that shiny Entei though! It's just too bad there are enough good trades to go around.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 8, 2014)

Congrats to the both of you! 

I had some luck recently on the GTS: Got a shiny Feebas and a shiny Dunsparce. I'm going to be looking for a Prism Scale to help evolve the Feebas.


----------



## Cress (Jul 8, 2014)

Box9Missingo said:


> Congrats to the both of you!
> 
> I had some luck recently on the GTS: Got a shiny Feebas and a shiny Dunsparce. I'm going to be looking for a Prism Scale to help evolve the Feebas.



You can find one using the dowsing machine in Couriway Town. It's where the Gyradosite was.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 8, 2014)

A while ago I got a level 100 shiny Kangaskhan on the GTS. You know what the guy was asking for? A Fennekin. No level or gender restrictions. So I instantly traded away my level 1 Fennekin, haha.


----------



## Holla (Jul 8, 2014)

Jawile said:


> A while ago I got a level 100 shiny Kangaskhan on the GTS. You know what the guy was asking for? A Fennekin. No level or gender restrictions. So I instantly traded away my level 1 Fennekin, haha.



Wow nice one! Checking out the GTS sure does pay off if you get super lucky! ^.^


----------



## CR33P (Jul 8, 2014)

wow snipe
feel sorry for the person who it was actually meant for


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 8, 2014)

Lucked out tonight, got a shiny Froslass. All they wanted was a Skuntank in return.


----------



## Cress (Jul 9, 2014)

In White I got a Lv. 100 shiny Porygon-Z. I forgot what they wanted, but I think it was a Lunatone.


----------



## Holla (Jul 10, 2014)

To add to my earlier post, yesterday I found a shiny Cottonee simply asking for a level 1-10 Geodude. I couldn't believe it! Yes it is from one of the Black and White games, but there's nothing alarming about it (no extreme perfect IVs, level or moves). Safe to say I have now evolved her into a Whimsicott.  

Also, after hatching a few things for my living Dex in Lumoise last night, on my way back to the daycare I ran into a Shiny Bunnelby in the Purple Flowers.  My luck recently has been crazy lately.


----------



## Jollian (Jul 10, 2014)

I remember twice in diamond and pearl I put up offers on the GTS, I think both of my offers were heracross maybe? And I was looking for snorlax in one and lopunny in the other which I made later.

Well when I went to check on them I discovered they'd been taken and I was like "yay cool" and when they came they were level 100! Needless to say this was my second pokemon game and I'd never gotten a pokemon to level 100 so I was amazed. With that Snorlax and Lopunny I used them to beat the elite four! There are some genuinely nice traders out there


----------



## Kirito (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice find! Hate to be _that_ person though, but if someone is willing to put up a shiny for a common Pokemon on the GTS most likely the Pokemon isn't legitimate and is the result of a shinifying process via powersave or a cloned Pokemon. Still cool though xD.


----------



## Silvery (Jul 10, 2014)

I remember during the days of Diamond/Pearl that I used to go hunting around the GTS. Wound up getting some shinies, although a few were obvious hacks.

When I first started my Diamond file, I put up a Kricketune for a Chimchar and came back to find my trade was accepted. Of all the things it was a shiny too.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 10, 2014)

Kirito said:


> Nice find! Hate to be _that_ person though, but if someone is willing to put up a shiny for a common Pokemon on the GTS most likely the Pokemon isn't legitimate and is the result of a shinifying process via powersave or a cloned Pokemon. Still cool though xD.



I figure that too. Got a pair of identical Eevees recently... so I figure they were cloned.


----------

